# Biro marks on (expensive Xmas gift!) leather bag



## NicolaM (27 Feb 2008)

Hi
Anyone any ideas how to remove biro marks from a leather bag? I've tried alcohol wipes and baby wipes, but no joy, except slight fading of leather! It's a really nice Christmas gift, and bit annoying that I've managed to damage it 
Any ideas appreciated..
Nicola


----------



## Stephenkelly (27 Feb 2008)

Dry cleaners or leather repair shop?


----------



## Sue Ellen (27 Feb 2008)

Have a read of Hairspray seems to be one of the recommendations.


----------



## NicolaM (27 Feb 2008)

Thanks, will check that out: hair spray: would never have occurred to me!
Fingers crossed will work
Nicola


----------



## Sue Ellen (27 Feb 2008)

Toothpaste is another recommendation here.  Best to test any of these things out on the inside of the bag if you can find any leather there.

 type of shoe cream is also great for cleaning leather handbags.  Make sure you polish it off carefully before using though as it could mark clothes.


----------



## Mel (27 Feb 2008)

The stain devil for ink might work, i used it before to remove permanent marker from a table. I've also used nail varnish remover before to remove the same from clothes. 
As other posters said, test somewhere inconspicuous first, especially for these as they are extremely strong and could remove colour from the bag!


----------



## NicolaM (27 Feb 2008)

Just tried the toothpaste trick, which unfortunately hasn't worked..Will buy some hairspray on way to work and check that out..Spot on about testing on non visible parts of bag though, as some of the things I've tried have definitely changed the colour slightly..
Thanks everyone
Nicola


----------



## Lauren (27 Feb 2008)

Had biro marks on a white/cream leather sofa and Gif worked. Don't know what the long term potential effects are though but it looks fine now and the marks are completely gone.


----------



## PinotNoir (27 Feb 2008)

Hi - I would not think of rubbing cif or anything like that on a really expensive bag.   Check with the supplier, or think about contacting Barbara at LMB  (lovinmybags.com)   Depends I suppose on how much you like the bag and what ends you will go to.....


----------



## butterfield (28 Feb 2008)

Same happened to me and I tried a lot of things but what worked in the end was a nail polish remover wipe (type you get in little container).  Hope this helps !!


----------



## so-crates (28 Feb 2008)

that's the trouble with ink, it is made to stay and anything you use to remove it can be quite abrasive (Cif and some toothpastes) or agressive, you could try methylated spirits but I don't know what that might do to an expensive leather bag!!


----------



## NicolaM (29 Feb 2008)

Hi
Thanks for all the replies: tried the toothpaste, and hairspray, but zero result. Might try nail-varnish remover wipes.. Seems like the biro marks are somehow embedded in the leather though. Hmm


----------



## PinotNoir (29 Feb 2008)

Poor bag - first the biro, then all the other assaults  

have a look on lovinmybags.com - really - especially if it was a 1K+ bag.

good luck


----------



## davfran (2 Mar 2008)

I googled it, here. some of the suggestions above would not be recomended.


----------

